# Benny "The Jet" Urquidez seminar for Frank Trejo



## Bob White (Jan 3, 2014)

The support for Frank Trejo has been fantastic. January 11th at Mark Arnott's Kenpo Karate will be a great event with Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate "Dream Team" doing a day of seminars. 
 One of my long time friends and students Joaquin Sahagun and his son Philip Sahagun will host a seminar for Frank Trejo at their school here in Costa Mesa. The great Benny "The Jet" Urquidez will do a kickboxing seminar February 15th from 1PM-4PM with 100% of the proceeds going to the Frank Trejo Medical Fund. Benny Urquidez  and Sara Urquidez are great examples of people in service to martial  arts and to our communities and I am proud to have them as friends. We  will have a poster this next week with more information,
 South Coast Kickboxing
 2990 Grace Ln, Costa Mesa, CA 92626
 (714) 545-5759
 Saturday February 15th 1PM-4PM


----------

